# How can I donate a Mozart box set?



## JSBach85 (Feb 18, 2017)

I have a Mozart's box set in my CD collection and I am no longer interested in it. Is the Brilliant Classics Mozart Complete Works:










How would you do with this box set? Donate to somebody? Who may be interested in it?


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

JSBach85 said:


> I have a Mozart's box set in my CD collection and I am no longer interested in it. Is the Brilliant Classics Mozart Complete Works:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got mine from a charity shop. You could give it to one of those to sell


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I'd try the local library first, see if they want it.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I'd have it. I like that set.


----------



## JSBach85 (Feb 18, 2017)

Anyway, is somebody is interested I will see how can I send to him/her.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Cash Collect


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

I'd PM *eljr*. If you sent it to him, he could finally "get it."


----------



## JSBach85 (Feb 18, 2017)

Thank you for your replies, this box set was donated to a local library as you suggested. Let me to tell you that currently my entire collection is with period instruments ensembles. I finally achieved it!


----------

